# Cuttings for callusing



## mgmarty (Nov 13, 2013)

Vines are dormant now. When should I make cuttings for callusing? How long do they need to be buried to callus?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 13, 2013)

You can make the cuttings any time now that they are dormant and the leaves are gone. If you plan on burying them, you will need to do it before the ground freezes. When you do it, stand them up, upside down so the rooting end is closer to the surface. In the spring the warming soil callouses them. It takes quite a while for them to callous since they rely on the spring sunshine to warm the soil to callous them. That's why they are calloused by other means a lot of times.


----------



## mgmarty (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you. I will do it soon then, and plan on digging them up in the spring.


----------



## saddlebronze (Nov 17, 2013)

If i were to want to do them inside on a heat pad, when should I cut them. Ideally, I would want to time it so I cut them, callus them and then plant them next spring.


----------



## mgmarty (Nov 17, 2013)

I would like to know which is easier? My thought is to just cut them and bury them in the garden till spring. I dont know how fast they callus with the heat pad, but maybe you could wait till spring?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2013)

In your area (CT) you could take the cuttings in March and use the heat mat (not a regular heating pad) for 2-3 weeks to callous them. Once calloused you plant them in some pots (peat pots or paper/plastic or even flower pots) to root and begin growing. They would be ready to plant by your last frost date.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok. I dug them up today. They look great, like my vines. All budded out. Can't wait to see the success rate. 



Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc in Utah


----------

